# MLCS bits - no pictures on web site? Good buys?



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I see that I can get a 1/2" shank with 3/4" carbide height round over bit for $15. MLCS Round Over Router Bits and Sets
Anyone used this bit? Ya its a steal at that price but can y'all recommend it for smooth cut on oak?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> I see that I can get a 1/2" shank with 3/4" carbide height round over bit for $15. MLCS Round Over Router Bits and Sets
> Anyone used this bit? Ya its a steal at that price but can y'all recommend it for smooth cut on oak?


Hi Daryl, yeah, I have quite a few mlcs bits... all have been good buys. I haven't got that particular one (assume you are looking at the 1/2" radius) but I have one of the 3/4" radius and it's a decent bit. $30 for their 4 bit set isn't bad either. :yes4:


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I do have a collection of roundover bits from MLCS, as well many other bits from them. They all do well and I recommend them highly especially for "weekend warriors. I join with jschaben in saying they are all good buys.

One caveat: my experience is limited to whatever white wood is available at the nearest lumber seller and the nearest Lowe's (about 80 miles, 130 km). I have not used them on Oak.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Most of my larger radius bits are either MLCS or their Katana line. I'v used both in red and/or white oak as well as mesquite. Not a problem.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I just found that MLCS has a great downloadable online catalog... MLCS Online Print Catalog


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have purchased several router bits from MLCS over the past 6 years and have few problems with their performance. Based on "you get what you pay for", I did find that the carbide variety gives a smoother cut and doesn't become dull as quick as highspeed steel on hardwoods. To enhance the smoothness, I purchased a router speed control (also from MLCS) for about 24 bucks. It allows you to reduce the speed on any fixed-speed router to control the cut and also minimizes burning. (I use scraps for testing first). A variable speed router definitely works hand in hand with the bit. Also, I have found that MLCS's return pollicy is quite flexible if there is any problem in the first couple of weeks, even with a dissatisfied bit purchase.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I've never had any issues with bits or other items from MLCS. IMHO, they do sell top quality woodworking supplies. Free shipping, great customer service, can't really ask for more, well.... I could but, won't.  :lol: (I don't think they can fix this blasted weather!!)


----------



## koolhandvuk (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought a couple of router bits from them. Good value but then again, I only used the bits a couple of times. For projects I know that I will use the bits more often I will usually spend more and buy better quality bits.


----------

